# OBD 2 scanner



## bmwblack55 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking for cheap OBD 2 scanner for 2008 BMW E60 and AUDI Q7. I have one which used to work on my lexus 2002 but give me error in my audi.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

For your BMW you'd be better off with something that can read BMW specific codes.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a cheap scanner I bought from Harbor Freight years ago for about $50. I think they have something like it, possibly the exact same thing, in an add right now but I can't find it on-line. I haven't tried it in the BMW yet but the interface has to be the same, according to U. S. law, so I am sure it will read the codes and I will be very surprised if it doesn't reset them too. The book that came with it only has the generic codes in it but that covers most things. If the reader gives you a code that is not in the book it is time for some help from your on-line buddies. 

I also have NCSExpert and use it some. I could read codes that way too, I guess, but the little Harbor Freight reader works fine and is easier and quicker to use. The simple readers/cancelers will not give you any information about what the sensors are transmitting, they just read codes. Fancier readers and laptop programs will do more things but cost more and/or are more involved to use.

I haven't tried it yet but the cell phone/tablet program torque is also supposed to be able to read and cancel codes. There is a free version but I paid $5 for it as an app for my samsung tablet. You have to also get a device to send the OBDII signs to the tablet via bluetooth. I paid about $25 for that. All I've used torque for so far is to create additional "guages". I've displayed water temperature, voltage, air-fuel mixture, and other things my bimmer does not display. I don't have a good way to carry the tablet in the car yet but torque works for this fine. For reading codes you could do that parked.

Jim


----------



## bimmerzone (Jul 12, 2005)

You could get the Autoenginuity
http://www.bimmerzone.com/category/Diagnostic_BMW_Autoenginuity_Tool.html

The basic tool will work on all 3 of your cars and if you get the BMW Expansion, it will still work on all 3 cars and it will give you Expanded codes & diagnostics for your BMW


----------



## tmartin000 (Sep 23, 2012)

Holy crap, those are spendy code readers.

I'm in the market too.... 

How do they compare with these?

http://www.bavariantechnic.com/buy.aspx


----------



## bimmerzone (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi
I forgot to mention the Bavarian tool as well

http://www.bimmerzone.com/category/Diagnostic_BMW_Bavarian_Technic.html

Do take a look at our website and select one of the tools, scroll to the bottom of the page and you can take a look at some screen shots



tmartin000 said:


> Holy crap, those are spendy code readers.
> 
> I'm in the market too....
> 
> ...


----------



## tmartin000 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok, now i see what the difference are between the Professional vs. Enthusiast. My question then moves to coding.

Is there a list?
*All supported commands are listed under the Commands option for the control unit.
Mouse-over any information or warning icons to view activation-specific pop-up messages*

That, to a newbe, doesn't really expound much.

Basically, I'm down to the two brands mentioned. the Bav Tool or the BMW Autoenginuity Scan Tool.

This is phucking maddening. :rofl:


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

It depends on how much involved you want to get but NCSExpert has more capability, not less, than the Bav Tool. For $100 for the cable you can have a very capable way to code you car. It could be used to read "check engine" codes but it's overkill for that IMHO. The Bav Tool will only support an in-kind replacement for the battery. It will do the coding if you replace with the same type and size of battery. With NCSExpert you can change the battery type and size. That is just one example of the difference.

But the other difference is the documentation for NCSExpert is nearly non-existant in any "normal" form. You can find tutorials and blogs on-line but nothing resembling a manual. I haven't used them but I would bet that both much more expensive options are much more normally documented.

Just judging from the Bav Tool website I would also guess the interface is much more easily followed with it as opposed to NCSExpert. But if you want the most bang-for-the-buck, I believe that is conclusively NCSExpert. I think it is the older tool used by BMW dealers (i.e. one they used to use). It will do a lot but figuring out how can be challenging.

Jim


----------



## jvest2000 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just wanted to weigh in on a code reader solution I got that seems to work great on my 2004 Tundra and also on my wife's 2006 BMW X3. It's a Bluetooth OBDII connector that you pair up to and Android powered smart phone. Here is a little write up/review I did for it and for the Torque Pro app, hope it helps some folks, reading these codes and being able to get information from your ECU is awesome! I was able to read some codes on the X3 (the seemingly common P0174 and P0171 Too Lean Bank 1 and 2 codes) and clear them which turned off the SES light.









ELM327 Bluetooth OBDII Reader and Torque Android App Review


----------



## Eighthnote (Aug 28, 2009)

*No luck*



jvest2000 said:


> Just wanted to weigh in on a code reader solution I got that seems to work great on my 2004 Tundra and also on my wife's 2006 BMW X3. It's a Bluetooth OBDII connector that you pair up to and Android powered smart phone. Here is a little write up/review I did for it and for the Torque Pro app, hope it helps some folks, reading these codes and being able to get information from your ECU is awesome! I was able to read some codes on the X3 (the seemingly common P0174 and P0171 Too Lean Bank 1 and 2 codes) and clear them which turned off the SES light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same adapter and android app. It pairs and connects via blue tooth with the app on my Samsung Galaxy Note2 but it will not communicate with my ECU. 
2001 Z3 3.0i E36/7
The only light I get on the adapter is the red power light. 
Any ideas? Thank you.........


----------

